# [SOLVED] Reseated CPU.... No display!?



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, I'm posting this from my phone, so some mispelled words or improper grammer may occur. 

My computer that I'm currently using which is a back up because mine is down, has decided to stop working. Here's the specs. 
Motherboard: MSI K7N2 Platinum 
CPU: AMD Athlon 2000+ 
Memory: 1 Gig (2x 512mgb) PC2700 Gigabit 
Graphics Card: Gigabyte 9600Pro 128mgb 

That should be all you need, if you need some more specs I'll reply at them. 

So my computer was workig great, I was able to use it to play World of Warcraft and obviously browse the web etc. So I was gone for about 2-3 weeks, a buddy of mine gave me another gig of ram and a 2600+ CPU. I installed both parts and correctly seated the CPU. I pulled the battery put for the motherboard to reset the bios for the new hardware. Waited about a half hour then popped the battery back in and plugged the powercord back in. Hit the power button, it tuned on but no screen. So I unplugged the powercord and popped the battery back out waited once again put it back in and plugged it in, only to have the same thing happen. 

So I had figured the CPU was bad, so I reseated the 2000+ that I originally had in, pulled the battery and let it sit. Turned t on and viola, it was back up. Then I was changing the frequency in the bios (seen my brother do it as it's his old comp) to 133 from 100, then from 133 to 166, then I rebooted and no screen. Which after doing so I recall setting it for 166 once before and having the same problem and resolved it by resetting the bios. 

So I began to do so, and got not screen.... So. Did it once more and began to wonder, what the heck is going on? So I popped the CPU out and put the 2600 in to test it, reset bios, no screen, put the 2000 back in, no screen. Tried resetting the bios a few times which I've had to do in the past to get it to reset (never had a problem resetting the bios on any other comp) and no screen still! I reseated the processor a few times, I took the whole comp apart and reseated everything, still no screen! So I'm practically banging my head against the wall trying to figure out what's going on. 

This. The only comp I have till around December, any help on how to fix it would b GREATLY appreciated. At this point I'll test anything to get it back working. 

I recall having a similar problem with another comp I owned, where I reseated the CPU and it wouldn't give me a screen. So I let it sit for a few days, cleaned off the thermal paste, reseated It, applied fresh thermal paste, and it started working, why? I have no clue. 

Once again any help to fix this would be GREATLY appreciated! Thanks for your time, have a nice day! 

PS: If this post is on the wrong forum feel fee to move it, wasn't quite sure where to post this.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Reseated CPU.... No display!?*

Are you redoing the thermal paste every time you remove the heatsink?


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Reseated CPU.... No display!?*

No I haven't, I reappled thermal paste about twice and reseated the. CPU about 5 times, should I be reapplying thermal paste everytime?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Reseated CPU.... No display!?*

You need to clean it off each time and reapply. Use either an approved cleaner or 90%+ alcohol to clean it off. Here are instructions that you need to follow exactly on cleaning and reapplying:

Applying Artic Silver Thermal Paste


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Reseated CPU.... No display!?*

The way I've always cleaned it is rubbing alcohol and qtips, I've been cleaning Cpus this way for years, and I've beeen using just some antec thermal paste that I've had for a while, not sure why I have to reapply thermal paste everytime as I use a latex glove to apply the thermal paste with my finger. I'll try the guide and let u know what happens, thanks.


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Reseated CPU.... No display!?*

Also it says nothing about applying some to the heatsink, I've always put just a tiny bit on the heatsink where the processor core goes, this time I'll use a straight edge razor blade and not apply any to the heatsink. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Reseated CPU.... No display!?*

I would advise not using a razor blade, it could scratch the CPU's contact surface. Use something like an old credit card instead.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Reseated CPU.... No display!?*

I too use a credit card when I use the spread method.


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Reseated CPU.... No display!?*

Alright well something came up and I wasn't able to do it just yet, I'll be using 70% isopropyl rubbing alcohol and some qtips to clean it, then I'll spread some on the CPU core using an old credit card. I'll also be leaving the battery put while I do this. I'll let you know what happens. Thanks for the advice! 


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Reseated CPU.... No display!?*

70% alky and Q-tips are a no-no. Less than 90% pure alcohol can leave residue on the CPU contact surface, which can cause the thermal paste to work far less efficiently, and using a Q-tip can leave lint and bits of cotton behind, which is even worse.

Walgreens carries 91% pure Isopropyl, it's about $6 a bottle, I use that and conical paper coffee filters, it works admirably.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Reseated CPU.... No display!?*

You can also get 90+ alcohol at the local Wal Mart store, so you might look there and it is a whole lot cheaper than Walgreens. I purchase it there quite often for another use that I have for that type product.


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Reseated CPU.... No display!?*

The problem here isn't that it's overheating, I'm getting no display on my monitor. I just got done cleaning it as I stated above and reapplying thermal paste using a old credit card. It's still not working, I really don't know what to do at this point. I'm attempting to reset the bios once last time before I give up. I'm quite upset as it was working beautifully before I removed the CPU.


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Reseated CPU.... No display!?*

Phaedrus2401, mind checking your pm's? Thanks


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Reseated CPU.... No display!?*

I don't have AIM, and I'm not sure I'm the best to help with this particular problem.

I'll say two more things. First, are you sure the CPU is oriented correctly in the socket? Second, by removing and reinstalling the CPU so many times you may have caused damage at some point, either physical or ESD.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Reseated CPU.... No display!?*

Let those of us who are looking at this give it some more thought before you give up. One of us might come up with a logical explanation if we have just a bit more time.

However, for me after being up about 19 hours, it is time to hit the hay for the evening. I leave you with these thoughts:

>Clear the CMOS so you are set up with factory settings as you test things and don't mess with the voltages for now.

>Make sure the CPU/Heatsink is tight in the socket or you can't wiggle it when you grasp ahold of it.

>Make sure you have that +12 molex plugged into the motherboard.

>Take out the video card and clean the prongs with a clean pencil eraser...be sure when you reseat the card that it fits clear down in the socket.

>Make sure you have all the power leads that are required, hooked up to the video card. (many are different)

>If you have another video card, try that one instead of what you are using.

>Make sure you haven't bumped a wire off someplace while changing things.

>Check to make sure your CPU fan is connected properly to the motherboard.

>Using the old memory, try only one stick at a time and if that doesn't help swap another stick in there using one only. Make sure those memory clips are straight up when the memory is installed. 

>See if your buddy can loan you another power supply to try in there and see if that gets it up and going.

I will take a look back in the morning and see where you are or what other suggestions others make.

BTW, if all else fails:

Bench Test Your System

Remember, don't give up yet, this one is a real challenge!


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Reseated CPU.... No display!?*

Im starting to think it's either the motherboard or CPU. I have the 2600 as stated above, but I'm not sure if it works, should I test it to see? And if it doesn't work what would I need to buy? Just a new CPU?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Reseated CPU.... No display!?*

FWIW, CPU's rarely die, so it would be unusual for that to be the issue here. I am not saying it can't be, but it would be unusual IMHO. Unless the power supply has died and taken the motherboard with it (that does happen at times), then I would still see if you can borrow a power supply first to test in there. Motherboards normally don't die like you have explained by just quit working. Normally when they die, there are indicators like smoke, arcing, etc. etc. Just for another test, take the memory out and see if the motherboard beeps at you when you don't have memory in there and try to start it. That might tell us something. Off to bed I am...good luck and hope someone else jumps in to help you.


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Reseated CPU.... No display!?*

WOW! I was doing as u said tumble, checked to see if the CPU was loose and it wasn't, checked the 20 pin power cable for the mobo and the 4 pin for the CPU, and didn't work, so I took out a stick of ram and nothing. So I popped all the ram out and put 1 stick in, viola! Back on! So I took it out to test all 3 sticks sperately and they all worked, put them all in and it worked! So now I'm going to pop the battery out and test the 2600 using the same method as above! Thanks tumble!!! I'll let you know if it works. Thanks to everyone for their help!


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Reseated CPU.... No display!?*

Alright well I tried the same methods with the 2600 as I did the 2000 and it seems like the chip is bad, I checked to see if all the pins were on it, and infact they are, but it seems like the bottom underneith the core is "burnt". It has a brownish-purplish color to it. O-well atleast I've got my comp back up and running, now I've got 2 gigs of ram, could upgrade this thing with a little bit of cash. Anyone know a good site for some AGP video cards and an Athlon Processor?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Reseated CPU.... No display!?*

You are most welcome and now you know where the problem was anyhow. Repeat after me "we never give up." O.K., I was only kidding.

The best source for computer supplies that most of us Techs use is NewEgg.com. With older stuff, you may even have to go to Ebay to find things, so good luck on that one. Let us know if we can help further.


----------

